# Does your OBGYN perform circumcisions?



## ma2two (May 4, 2010)

I just read on another thread that most circumcisions are performed by OBGYNs.

I love my OBGYN, but I'll be asking him if he performs circumcisions, and if he does, Buh bye.

I'm not too worried, because he is such a gentle soul, I can't imagine he would. But I'm still going to ask.


----------



## Crunchy Frog (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes. The one that I had for my twins does them right in his office. He's apparently so "progressive" that he won't do it in the newborn nursery because it interferes with breastfeeding, but does it in the office shortly after release.

I was around for a few of them and I don't think he gives the anesthetic time to take effect. I actually heard one being done while I was waiting in an exam room and there was very intense screaming (though muted due to heavy soundproofing). I HATED being in that office.

From what I've heard, there is only one single OB in this entire area who won't do them.


----------



## OhioJenna (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes, my OBGYN performs them in the hospital. He has circ'd both of our sons and we've had no problems.


----------



## tammylsmith (Jul 11, 2008)

My midwife performs all OB/GYN duties except for c-sections and circumcisions. And she is THE BEST







can't say enough about how much I love my midwife vs. my former OB! And my OB's not bad, midwives are just awesome


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Be prepaired to be shocked then because he or she probably does them.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

I know the OB I had when I was pregnant with my son does them because I was asked at every.single.appointment if I wanted him circ'd, and then they were _shocked_ every.single.time when I said "No, it's his penis, his choice."


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I saw midwives for all four pregnancies - but their back-up OB performed my c-sections. Yes, he did circumcisions. He was relieved when I declined... said he hated doing them. Why he couldn't just refuse, I'm not sure - but I assume working in a practice he quite possibly couldn't? Regardless, he is an awesome person and OB - and no, it didn't cross my mind to find a new doc b/c he did circs. He is a surgeon I'd trust with my life and, I can't imagine finding anyone better when c-sections were necessary. That all was far more important to me than the fact that he, like the majority of OBGYNs, performed circumcisions. My 3 sons are intact, btw.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm curious if anyone knows OB's who don't do circs. I'll have to ask my mom (who is a CNM), if she's aware of any who refuse. I don't think it's common at all. I think it would be awesome, sure, because the less providers who circ (and the less insurance companies who pay for it), obviously the less baby boys who will be cut.


----------



## vachi73 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have had three different OBs deliver my four (intact) boys, and all three do circ. Though two of the three said independently, once we declined circ, that they hated them. I wish they would be forthcoming about it and just decline, but for whatever reason(s) they still offer.


----------



## eleonrauis (Jun 21, 2009)

Neither OB at the practice I use do circumcisions. But I think the Family Practice doc that works with them does. I don't know why they don't do them, but was told in my birthing class that if I wanted m baby circed I would have to arrange it with someone else.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vachi73* 
Though two of the three said independently, once we declined circ, that they hated them. I wish they would be forthcoming about it and just decline, but for whatever reason(s) they still offer.

I really wish I could figure out why they don't just say no when they "don't like to do them." It's important that they stand by their convictions.


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

I am not sure if my OB does them. Part of me is curious if he does but the other part doesn't want to hear that he does perform them since I like him so much and he is the relaxed natural birth friendly OB in town. I wouldn't stop seeing him but I don't want to think of him performing them because it would color my perception of him. I'm not sure if I want to ask and find out. I been temtped to ask but I haven't yet. I see the questions on circumcision at my pediatrician and my OB never asked if I was having it done after I found out is was boy so I like to hope he doesn't.

One of my friend keeps in touch with her OB and is friendly with him. He is also known to be one of the natural birth friendly birth cool OBs in the area. My friend posted a video on circumcision and he commented about how he performs them does he need to watch it and talked about what he uses and how the babies didn't react that bad and it very negatively colored my view on him. It seems worse to me to actually perform them without thought and to bring it up so casually and not to see the harm then to be a parent who didn't really know any better and thinks it just what you do if you have a boy.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I'm curious if anyone knows OB's who don't do circs.

The hospital where I worked until recently had approximately 15 or more OB/Gyns delivering there. Only one would not perform circs. I don't know if she was opposed for ethical reasons or she didn't feel competent to do them, but anyway, she's the only one there who won't do them.


----------



## nainai0585 (Aug 3, 2010)

My OB does do them but it is not covered at all. The parent(s) must pay up front to have it done. When my oldest ds was circ. 5 yrs ago I had to pay the OB $100 cash in the room (I stayed for the entire circ. process) and another $100 to the hospital. This time around when ds #2 is born (I'm just about 41 weeks now) I have to give the OB $163 up front and $113 to the hospital. This is all in Canadian funds.

I fought dh at first when getting our oldest circ., and we argued and debated for at least 2 months before ds was born. In the end I needed to relent and let dh get what he wants.....for once


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nainai0585* 
I fought dh at first when getting our oldest circ., and we argued and debated for at least 2 months before ds was born. In the end I needed to relent and let dh get what he wants.....for once









What did your ds want to happen to his penis?


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know if my OB's did circs...they probably did. Both of my babies were born in military hospitals. Nobody ever pressured me to circ, but I'm sure they were all trained for the procedure.

I used to work as a medical assistant, and the last doc I worked with was an OB who was the head of ob/gyn at the local hospital. He did not do circumcisions. A big part of the reason he did not do them is that he is Iranian and can remember his own circumcision that happened at age 6 or 7. The downside to him is that he didn't promote breastfeeding, thinking it unnecessary in a country with an ample food supply. So, you win some, you lose some.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nainai0585* 
I have to give the OB $163 up front and $113 to the hospital. This is all in Canadian funds.

I'm glad it is difficult though unfortunatly not impossible for you to have your son's circed. I have heard many stories about how difficult it can be for some Canadian Parents to find a doctor willing to do a circ. Even so far as some going to the US to get it done or traveling to another province. Some provinces have such a low Circ rate it's near zero. I've heard amounts as low as $300 and as high at $800. My Doctor was a family doctor and he didn't do circs.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fellow Traveler* 
I really wish I could figure out why they don't just say no when they "don't like to do them." It's important that they stand by their convictions.

Because it's business. Do you remember the uproar years ago about pharmacists that didn't want to dispense the morning after pill? And people were up in arms, saying if they didn't want to dispense medications, they shouldn't be in that line of work.
I think the same logic applies to OB/GYNs and circumcisions. It's part of what that field of medicine does. If they don't want to do them, they should pursue another field of medicine.

Yes, my OB/GYNs performed circumcisions.


----------



## brant31 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SubliminalDarkness* 
I think the same logic applies to OB/GYNs and circumcisions. It's part of what that field of medicine does. If they don't want to do them, they should pursue another field of medicine.

I think that's rather the point. Operating on boys' penises is most definitely *not* part of that field of medicine, in any sense. That is why OBs themselves are writing medical journal articles calling for everyone in their specialty (fetuses and female bodies) to rapidly exit the practice of male circumcision.

In theory, it should be exclusively the province of Pediatric Urologists or Andrologists.


----------



## tennisdude23 (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nainai0585* 
My OB does do them but it is not covered at all. The parent(s) must pay up front to have it done. When my oldest ds was circ. 5 yrs ago I had to pay the OB $100 cash in the room (I stayed for the entire circ. process) and another $100 to the hospital. This time around when ds #2 is born (I'm just about 41 weeks now) I have to give the OB $163 up front and $113 to the hospital. This is all in Canadian funds.

I fought dh at first when getting our oldest circ., and we argued and debated for at least 2 months before ds was born. In the end I needed to relent and let dh get what he wants.....for once









Welcome to the forum. There are a lot of resources here, which I hope you will utilize and reconsider circumcision. This decision should not be about you or your husband (e.g.: what he wants) but about your child. Cosmetic surgery should not be considered lightly and I would strongly urge you to rethink the ethics of doing a non-therapeutic procedure, especially given the potential for adverse consequences and lack of knowledge about your child's future wishes.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I want to remind everyone of the purpose of this forum:

Quote:

Mothering questions routine medical circumcision and advocates for informed consent. TCAC hosts discussion of the reasons to avoid circumcision, the history of the procedure, medical issues and studies, complications, the needs and rights of the child, care of the intact child's penis and other educational topics. We are not interested in hosting discussion on merits of routine infant medical circumcision.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SubliminalDarkness* 
Because it's business. Do you remember the uproar years ago about pharmacists that didn't want to dispense the morning after pill? And people were up in arms, saying if they didn't want to dispense medications, they shouldn't be in that line of work.
I think the same logic applies to OB/GYNs and circumcisions. It's part of what that field of medicine does. If they don't want to do them, they should pursue another field of medicine.

Yes, my OB/GYNs performed circumcisions.









OBs here don't perform circs, pediatric surgeons do. And unless it is for a religious (or true medical) reason, you don't get it done at the hospital and it isn't covered by insurance. I don't see why it is the OB's line of business when they are really there to ensure the baby gets here safely. It is a pediatricians' job to care for the baby post birth.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

Depends on where you live. Here, on the West Coast, pediatricians do them.
It's a required skill for their board exams if I recall correctly.
I know some who don't like doing it, especially those who are from non-circing cultures. I wish they would just refuse to do them. Sigh.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Maybe the problem with MD's refusing to perform a circ, whether they are an OB, Ped, or Urologist, is that it would be picking and choosing which procedures they feel like doing. I know to us here on TCAC, circumcision is a black and white issue, but for medical professionals - who are taught the benefits in school - it isn't always. Plus, they essentially work for their patients. If a patient wants or needs a procedure, docs aren't supposed to let their own values, ethics, religion, etc., get in the way to the point where they deny care. I know that sounds crazy since we are talking about circ'ing...


----------



## brant31 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
Plus, they essentially work for their patients.

They have a simple way to deal with that in every other country: neonatal circumcision is never medically indicated and the patient is *the baby*, not the mother or the father. Some physicians unprofessionally confuse that with who is paying the bills.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brant31* 
I think that's rather the point. Operating on boys' penises is most definitely *not* part of that field of medicine, in any sense. That is why OBs themselves are writing medical journal articles calling for everyone in their specialty (fetuses and female bodies) to rapidly exit the practice of male circumcision.

In theory, it should be exclusively the province of Pediatric Urologists or Andrologists.

I've heard various rationales for my OB/GYNs perform them, and they make varying levels of sense.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
Maybe the problem with MD's refusing to perform a circ, whether they are an OB, Ped, or Urologist, is that it would be picking and choosing which procedures they feel like doing. I know to us here on TCAC, circumcision is a black and white issue, but for medical professionals - who are taught the benefits in school - it isn't always. Plus, they essentially work for their patients. If a patient wants or needs a procedure, docs aren't supposed to let their own values, ethics, religion, etc., get in the way to the point where they deny care. I know that sounds crazy since we are talking about circ'ing...

Agreed. There are some other 'sticky' related subjects, and I imagine many would not feel the same about those.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brant31* 
They have a simple way to deal with that in every other country: neonatal circumcision is never medically indicated and the patient is *the baby*, not the mother or the father. Some physicians unprofessionally confuse that with who is paying the bills.


Oh, I get what you are saying. I was just wondering if that was part of why more MD's don't refuse (even if they are opposed to circumcision). Since the poor helpless baby can't consent for himself, the parents have the ultimate say.

It's so routine, here in the US, for either OB's or Peds to offer circumcision - I am curious as to why that is (besides demand).

*I have no idea why that smilie appeared at the to of my precious post. I'm typing from my phone and couldn't figure out how to delete it.


----------



## lawmama1984 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm with midwives this pregnancy, but had an OB with DS1. He does not perform circs. Included in his new patient folder of info was a typed letter stating that he refuses to perform them b/c he is ethically opposed to them, the reasons why, and encouraging patients to do more research if they still want to circ. I actually kept a copy of it on my computer, I think it's that cool.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OhioJenna* 
Yes, my OBGYN performs them in the hospital. He has circ'd both of our sons and we've had no problems.









welcome to MDC. and congratulations on your pregnancy! i do hope you'll stick around, read the posts & stickies.

i'd like to suggest a correction to your post. you said "...we've had no problems." you are not actually the one who has the problem w/ your child's circumcision - your child is the one who will have the problem. you may be worried, inconvenienced, or more if your child suffers from his circ, but you will not be the one w/ the problem. unfortunately, the children who are circ'd, will live w/ their less-than genitals their whole lives; the parents only have to deal w/ it for a few years, more or less.

it is a shame that your doctor doesn't tell his/her patients that circ is not a medically sanctioned procedure (no med org in the world recommends it & some flat out say it's bad, don't do it - the dutch just put out a statement that i'll try to find if you'd like it), that's it's really not a decision a parent has the right to make & that it is simply too risky to chance your child's life for.

i do hope that you will read & ask questions here so that should your next child be a male, he will be left as he was made. there are many parents here who made the same mistake w/ their first boy(s) and learned more & left their subsequent boys whole.









sus


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama24-7* 
i'd like to suggest a correction to your post. you said "...we've had no problems." you are not actually the one who has the problem w/ your child's circumcision - your child is the one who will have the problem. you may be worried, inconvenienced, or more if your child suffers from his circ, but you will not be the one w/ the problem. unfortunately, the children who are circ'd, will live w/ their less-than genitals their whole lives; the parents only have to deal w/ it for a few years, more or less.

Well said. My in-laws could have said the same thing about my husband's circumcision when he was an infant. It seemed at the time that all went well. There was no unusual bleeding, no infection, no urinary problems, and all healed as expected. So if you had asked his parents back then, they would have said the same as you, "no problem."

Well, let me tell you, there are indeed problems!!!! Problems that only became apparent when he became sexually active - so how would his parents possibly have known about that? And problems that are only getting worse every year.
And all because his mother's OB did not explain the problems that could occur much later down the road. As I'm sure yours did not, either. I've only ever heard of doctors describing the risks of circumcision in terms of _immediate_ risks like bleeding or infection. They conveniently leave out the lifelong changes to sexual function - so how can they possibly say they obtained "informed" consent??

For all you mama's who circed, I am so sorry that doctors are still not telling the whole story about this procedure.

Jen


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Where I live, Peds do the circs and it costs around $300 before hospital discharge or $350 as an outpatient procedure. Talk about incentive to get it done sooner









When I had each of my boys, the ped came in, asked if I wanted them to be circed and I said no (of course







) and they each replied "good". Well if it is so darn "good" that I keep my boys whole, why the heck are you offering to cut them then eh?

I do know of a few peds in my area that will not do them. My friend was asking a potential ped about it and she said she doesn't do them because ethically she doesn't agree with how they are done......my friend found another one who apparently doesn't have a problem with the ethics









Take care!


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
If a patient wants or needs a procedure, docs aren't supposed to let their own values, ethics, religion, etc., get in the way to the point where they deny care.

All very true - in the case of a patient who actually wants or needs a procedure. Baby boys don't want or need circumcisions.
And, refusing to do a circumcision on a healthy neonate on ethical grounds is NOT the doctor letting his/her own personal ethics/religion/values get in the way. It would actually be a case of the doctor adhering to stated medical ethics. According to the American Academy of Pediatrics, committee on Bioethics, 1995, Doctors have "legal and ethical duties to their child patients to render competent medical care based on what the patient needs, *not what someone else expresses.*"
So really, it's more like the doctors who DO perform circumcisions at the parents' request are the ones letting their own personal feelings (their belief that genital cutting for cultural reasons is a parental right) get in the way of delivering competent, ethical medical care to their patient.


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nainai0585* 
I fought dh at first when getting our oldest circ., and we argued and debated for at least 2 months before ds was born. In the end I needed to relent and let dh get what he wants.....for once









Yeah, it is really sad how men can get so adamant about wanting to cut their sons. A real shame how it causes so much strife in so many marriages (just poke around this board and you'll see so many posts from women whose instinct is to protect their babies but whose otherwise logical husbands get all emotional and demanding and incapable of rational discussion about circumcision.) It really all boils down to, the man was circumcised as a baby, it is too hard for him to process through his possible feelings of trauma, victimization, and loss, so his way of dealing with it is to tell himself that circumcision is great and to "prove" that it's great by doing it to his son. And thus it continues for another generation, a shame really.
I wish your husband healing and peace with who he is, what was done to him, and what he did to his first son. He and you have a chance now to protect your second son. It takes a big, big person to admit something wrong was done to him, and an even bigger person to admit they did something wrong to their child. Difficult as that is, the big payoff, however, is that many men and women find TRUE and lasting peace and healing when they keep their future son(s) intact. I wish that peace and healing for you and your family.

Jen


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

My OB performed them but preferred not too. She even thanked me for not making her do it to ds. I didn't drop her because of it though. After working with me through my birth, her practice now offers info and contacts for local doulas, explains the benefits of an intervention free birth and offers info on other aspects of natural birth. People learn and change at their own pace. If you have a great doctor, don't give up too quickly. They can always change and you just might be their catalyst to do so.


----------



## serendipity22 (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

She even thanked me for not making her do it to ds.
No parent ever made an OB perform a circ.

It seems a lot of doctors *blame* the parents for circ.
This is way of avoiding responsibility for their behaviour.

Any doctor can refuse do an infant circ.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

I had a doctor refuse to write me a prescription for birth control, for _his_ religious reasons - so docs could surely refuse to do a medically unnecessary, cosmetic surgery on an un-informed, un-consenting baby.

eta: my obgyn would have done it in her office about a week after the birth. Luckily we had a daughter, and then I found my crunchy side, mothering, a midwife and 3yrs later had ds born into a warm pool at home - no circ needed, of course!


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

I won't support any practitioner who performs circumcisions.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Doctors are under NO obligation to preform circumcisions. Circumcision is a cosmetic procedure with no clear benefit to the patient so why should they not be able to refuse?(ethically why should they be able to do it at all?)

Here is a great memo from Saskatchewan....check out bullet point #3
http://www.courtchallenge.com/letters/skcoll2.html

Take care!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I have never seen an OB/GYN perform a circ here. They are all done by pediatricians, or by the residents.


----------



## princess4 (May 10, 2014)

Mmmm... most obgyn are trained to do them. Mother's will explicitly tell u to do it and will complain if don't. So if we don't judge mothers who abandon babies, or use drugs, or we don't judge the kinda gals they become when they are in pain. Why would u guys judge us? I am an obgyn I do circa at requisition and I am pretty good at it. I wouldn't do it to my sons..but I don't judge. My job as a doctor y not to judge.

In a near future. Earrings will also be consider a kinda of mutilation.

But be careful people. If you are perfect parents and excellent human beings go ahead throw the first stone.. If not I will suggest to stand by and just opt not to do it to ur baby.. and thats it


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *princess4*
> 
> Mmmm... most obgyn are trained to do them. Mother's will explicitly tell u to do it and will complain if don't. So if we don't judge mothers who abandon babies, or use drugs, or we don't judge the kinda gals they become when they are in pain. Why would u guys judge us? I am an obgyn I do circa at requisition and I am pretty good at it. I wouldn't do it to my sons..but I don't judge. My job as a doctor y not to judge.
> 
> ...


First, I agree with the above poster; I have a hard time believing based on your command of English that you are indeed a doctor, but in case you are, I will respond.

Your job as a doctor is NOT "not to judge." In fact, you must judge the most effective treatment all the time. Your duty as a doctor is based in the Hippocratic Oath, to first, do no harm. Your patient is the woman, not her son. If you perform cosmetic surgery on a patient, then the patient needs to request and consent to the surgery. An infant is incapable of either of these. The only time you can perform surgery on a patient incapable of consent is if it is an emergent situation that cannot be cured by less-invasive means. Routine infant circumcision is neither emergent, nor does it cure anything, and anything it proposes to prevent (like infections or disease) can be cured with simple creams or medicines. Routine infant circumcision is a violation of all medical ethical principles.

Again, if you really are a doctor, I urge you to stop performing infant circumcisions.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galatea*
> 
> Your job as a doctor is NOT "not to judge." In fact, you must judge the most effective treatment all the time. Your duty as a doctor is based in the Hippocratic Oath, to first, do no harm. Your patient is the woman, not her son. If you perform cosmetic surgery on a patient, then the patient needs to request and consent to the surgery. An infant is incapable of either of these. The only time you can perform surgery on a patient incapable of consent is if it is an emergent situation that cannot be cured by less-invasive means. Routine infant circumcision is neither emergent, nor does it cure anything, and anything it proposes to prevent (like infections or disease) can be cured with simple creams or medicines. Routine infant circumcision is a violation of all medical ethical principles.


ABSOLUTELY!! Very well put !!


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2xy*
> 
> I used to work as a medical assistant, and the last doc I worked with was an OB who was the head of ob/gyn at the local hospital. He did not do circumcisions. A big part of the reason he did not do them is that he is Iranian and can remember his own circumcision that happened at age 6 or 7.


Makes you wonder what that kind of experience does to a person's head. Males circ'd as infants will have the experience imprinted in their implicit memories, which is bad enough, but this doctor will consciously remember his agonizing experience with his explicit memory.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I was not aware that OB/GYN's performed circumcisions as neither of mine talked to me about it, and the pediatrician I chose did not do routine ones. The title lead me to this thread, but I didn't realize it was almost 4 years old that had been recently updated. After reading it, I realized there are a lot of problems on this thread with the recent posts, so I am going to remind new members and old alike of the Forum Guidelines.

Forum Guidelines:

Quote:


> Mothering questions routine medical circumcision and advocates for informed consent. Understanding Circumcision hosts discussion of the reasons to avoid circumcision, the history of the procedure, medical issues and studies, complications, the needs and rights of the child, care of the intact child's penis and other educational topics. We are not interested in hosting discussion on merits of routine infant medical circumcision. Advocacy threads requesting members take action should be submitted tothe Activism forum for approval.
> 
> It is our wish that Understanding Circumcision be an informative and welcoming space for those who are new to the subject of circumcision. This is not a space to bash others. In an effort to minimize language which might alienate those seeking information, we are cautious about using pejorative terms such as abuse, barbarism, mutilation, etc. when routinely discussing circumcision. Let the facts speak for themselves.


You can read the full text here: http://www.mothering.com/community/a/understanding-circumcision-guidelines

Similar text is written in the forum note:

Quote:


> Mothering questions routine medical circumcision and advocates for informed consent. This forum hosts discussion of the reasons to avoid circumcision, the history of the procedure, medical issues and studies, complications, the needs and rights of the child, and care of the intact child's penis. We do not host discussion advocating routine infant medical circumcision. It is our wish that this forum be an informative and welcoming space for those who are new to the subject of circumcision.


also, from the user agreement

Quote:


> *Attacking or Name Calling*
> 
> Hate posts and personal attacks will not be tolerated. Treat others as you would want to be treated. Attacking someone to provoke a negative response is not allowed. We ask that you post with a "no namecalling, no attacking, no insulting remarks" understanding. Discuss the topics, not the person or people.


I have removed the posts that specifically could be considered name calling.

I am going to lock this thread to prevent more debate that has nothing to do with helping someone understand circumcision. If you want to start a new thread on the topic of health care professionals and circumcision, please keep the user agreement, forum guidelines and forum disclaimer in mind when you do so.

Thanks.


----------

